# Ever got a warning for something you didn't realize was wrong?



## Crystal Wolfsong (Feb 22, 2013)

I did. Apparently a quad post on my own thread is the worst thing in the world here at FAF. Oh the humanity! How will I ever live with myself?

But yeah, if the FAF rules and guidelines were clearer and not so vague, I could have prevented that.

Has anyone else here accidentally broke the FAF rules?


----------



## sunshyne (Feb 22, 2013)

Only good can come of this...


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2013)

lol furries.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> I did. Apparently a quad post on my own thread is the worst thing in the world here at FAF. Oh the humanity! How will I ever live with myself?



I see you'll fit right in with the rest of us.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

In fairness I just re-read the rules and if there is a statement specifying no successive posting I didn't find it. [perhaps spam counts as this, but it should definitely be listed under spam since this...is like the most common faux part that people make- in fact it should be at the very top of the rules because then people will read it and go 'aah I see']

Other than this I'll mention 'no double posting' to everyone I welcome, and we should all do that.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 22, 2013)

I mean I have...but I don't go complaining about it. Almost 99.9999% of their rules are clearly stated and just by lurking around you see what is acceptable and what isn't.


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 22, 2013)

It could have been avoided, had you lurked before posting and tried to find out what the rules for the forum are.
Alas, so little newbies these days do.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2013)

I know _exactly _what you're talking about, OP. I've been banned three times in the past two months, and I'm still not sure why.

And even when my last ban was up, they took their time removing it.

Truly, this forum has the most corrupt mods.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 22, 2013)

Gee, almost any forum I go to has those rules about post streaks.
Did you just join the internet or something?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Gee, almost any forum I go to has those rules about post streaks.
> *Did you just join the internet or something?*




^This obviously happens (many users state this is their first forum), and said people, having no netiquette, aren't familiar with the phrase 'lurk more'. 

So when we welcome them we should say 'avoid posting multiple times in a row, that little button that says edit at the bottom right of your post- you can use that to add more content to your post,'


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> So when we welcome them we should say 'avoid posting multiple times in a row, that little button that says edit at the bottom right of your post- you can use that to add more content to your post,'


Aye.
Instead of the yellow box that says read the guidelines there should be three simnple steps for good forum behaviour.
1. Lurk and learn what is accepted
2. Don't be offensive
3. Don't multipost or necro


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Aye.
> Instead of the yellow box that says read the guidelines there should be three simnple steps for good forum behaviour.
> 1. Lurk and learn what is accepted
> 2. Don't be offensive
> *3. Don't multipost or necro*



Yes please. It's getting a bit annoying that new members think they need to necro 5-6 threads before they can begin posting properly. 
I mean, I can get an accidental necro, but people should _really _learn to check post-dates.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I'm doing it right, one year of activity and no rules broken =P


----------



## Percy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never gotten any warnings, no. I've been doing pretty well. c:


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never been banned, infracd or warned. You're just a horrible person OP, now STOP POSTING AND GO CLEAN YOUR GODDAM ROOM! >:[


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

i thought muti posting was frowned upon on almost every forum on the internet?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> i thought muti posting was frowned upon on almost every forum on the internet?



Some users are new to foruming entirely, they're probably the ones most likely to double post.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2013)

it's a warning

who cares


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

It's just a warning.

Edit: bah ninja'd


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Ricky said:


> it's a warning
> 
> who cares



Thanks for bringing us back down to earth, I guess.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Has anyone else here accidentally broke the FAF rules?



I've done it so many times (5 pages of them) they just made me a mod so I could infract myself and save them the bother


----------



## Symlus (Feb 22, 2013)

Almost. Aleu warned me and I deleted the first post. Didn't get banned *Victory kid*.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I know _exactly _what you're talking about, OP. I've been banned three times in the past two months, and I'm still not sure why.
> 
> And even when my last ban was up, they took their time removing it.
> 
> Truly, this forum has the most corrupt mods.


Interesting tabs you have open there......


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> I did. Apparently a quad post on my own thread is the worst thing in the world here at FAF. Oh the humanity! How will I ever live with myself?



In time you'll learn to act like a big kid.

Also, I'm not sure Off Topic is the best place for complaints.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> 3. Don't multipost or necro



Wait, I thought necroing was accepted now.

I'm always behind with shit like this. NOBODY TELLS ME ANYTHING.


----------



## Corto (Feb 22, 2013)

It's just a warning, literally the lowest tier of "caring" a staff member can do about you breaking what is pretty much an unspoken rule/custom/common sense when posting on any forum on the internet. 

Also for anyone combing through the rules to find the one against double posting: It's not there (not explicitly). As I said, it's common sense, and within the rules it's considered part of "spamming".



> But yeah, if the FAF rules and guidelines were clearer and not so vague, I could have prevented that.



We recently modified the rules, so it's fresh on my mind when I tell you this: There's a fine line between "too vague to be understood" and "describing the meaning of every single word out there so even the densest lawyer can't complain". 

The rules, while largely simple, are already too long for my personal tastes, but we really can't help it unless we want every single newbie to start a thread like this one. But if we go and start defining the meaning of every midly confusing term used, and specify every situation when a rule is being broken, that's the safest way to ensure no one will read the damned thing. So we leave some of it to common sense, as I mentioned. And when a newbie that's justified in making a mistake goes ahead and actually does make a mistake, we issue a warning which is not even a punishment and serves to clarify how the broken rule works. 

So, short version, you are complaining about nothing and wasted some perfectly good sarcasm and eye rolls. But I hope that clarified it anyways.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wait, I thought necroing was accepted now.
> 
> I'm always behind with shit like this. NOBODY TELLS ME ANYTHING.



It sort of is, but there's a big difference between continuing a discussion that stopped two months ago, and posting stupid crap in a 3-year old thread you found on Google.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Interesting tabs you have open there......



I have very refined tastes.

I wouldn't expect the peasants of this forum to understand.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wait, I thought necroing was accepted now.
> 
> I'm always behind with shit like this. NOBODY TELLS ME ANYTHING.


It's simply not an infraction/ban/whatever anymore. I don't think anyone particularly likes it still.


----------



## Corto (Feb 22, 2013)

Saiko said:


> It's simply not an infraction/ban/whatever anymore. I don't think anyone particularly likes it still.


I don't think you understand how the new necro rules work, so let me elaborate:

We got tired of having a thousand bloody threads on the same subject, so modified the necro rules. Previously, if a post hadn't been made in a thread for 3 weeks (I think it was 3 weeks?) it was considered dead and locked when bumped. 

Now, the threads don't "die a natural death", unless the topic itself is exhausted. If it's been laying dormant but someone has a new point/update/new info/new reply they didn't post because they spent the last month trapped in a cave surviving on local fungi, they can simply bump the thread. Also, the idea is that before you make a thread on a popular subject that's probably been discussed before (for example, every single fucking thing posted in the Den), you should use the search function to see if it's been discussed before, and join THAT thread.
However, if the bump is pretty much "empty" (meaning it's just spam, repeating tired old arguments someone already discussed, replying to an user that no longer visits the forum, etc) then the "necromancer" is infracted for spamming and the thread locked (to prevent further spamming. If actual new content is available, and the poster considers it important enough, a new thread is made). 
It's not just "it's no longer an infraction". In fact, most (almost all, I'd say) "necros" made lately have been worthless spam and end up with the thread locked.


EDIT: I'm stuck with an internet connection for some 20 more minutes, and facebook is boring, so if anyone has any question regarding the rules/how they apply/the new rules added a couple of days ago, I'll try to answer ASAP, at least with my point of view and how I interpret/apply the rules (which, as should be obvious, is the best and only correct way to apply them).
EDIT EDIT: Scratch that, I'm going offline again. See y'all.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a warning to let you know in the future not to do it again because it clutters the thread. We have a multiquote system located on the bottom right of every post that compiles everything you've selected into one post . It isn't an infraction, so there's no problem here.


----------



## Recel (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally, I have no idea how a warning, infraction or a ban looks like anywhere on the net. I just don't post enough to be even recognized really anywhere.


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

a warning is just a warning. nobody has waved a ban hammer/stick/club/thermonuclear device at you yet


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 22, 2013)

Lots of complaints about the way FAF is run lately...


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Lots of complaints about the way FAF is run lately...



which is strange, it's actually tamer than when i joined


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Recel said:


> Personally, I have no idea how a warning, infraction or a ban looks like anywhere on the net. I just don't post enough to be even recognized really anywhere.



It's terrifying.

Each warning is written with fresh virgin blood on an enormous sheet of rotten flesh sewn together with pubic hair. This sheet is then hung over your bed while you're sleeping. This ensures you don't simply ignore it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 22, 2013)

As it's been said, not multiposting is just basic forum etiquette. I don't even know why getting a simple _warning_ of all things warrants a thread to cry about it. It's just a warning! Warnings exist so that you now know not to do something without any actual consequence. Grow some skin thicker than air, OP, sheesh.



Saliva said:


> It's terrifying.
> 
> Each warning is written with fresh virgin blood on an enormous sheet of  rotten flesh sewn together with pubic hair. This sheet is then hung over  your bed while you're sleeping. This ensures you don't simply ignore  it.



AUGH I remember when I got mine. They didn't bother to let the blood dry when the hung it so it kept dripping on my head whenever I tried to sleep. Terrible times, they were.


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Lots of complaints about the way FAF is run lately...



Funnily enough, they're mostly made by new members or members who haven't contributed much to the forums, so the complaints are far from valid in most cases.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It's terrifying.
> 
> Each warning is written with fresh virgin blood on an enormous sheet of rotten flesh sewn together with pubic hair. This sheet is then hung over your bed while you're sleeping. This ensures you don't simply ignore it.



We moved away from that because the cost of Virgin blood increased.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We moved away from that because the cost of Virgin blood increased.



There it is again.

NOBODY TELLS ME ANYTHING.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We moved away from that because the cost of Virgin blood increased.



Give it some time, the cost will go down. People were buying up virgin blood like crazy in preparation of the whole 2012 thing to try and stop it with sacrifice, so naturally supply was low, demand was high. Soon as they get back to a surplus, it should be very affordable.


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We moved away from that because the cost of Virgin blood increased.



You'd think there wouldn't be a shortage, seeing as this is the internet. :v


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2013)

It's ok Crystal, we'll try pay more attention to you from now on.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Give it some time, the cost will go down. People were buying up virgin blood like crazy in preparation of the whole 2012 thing to try and stop it with sacrifice, so naturally supply was low, demand was high. Soon as they get back to a surplus, it should be very affordable.



I've been keeping an eye on the Virgin blood market, and the stocks went up briefly during 12/21/12 scare...then they dropped. It'll balance out soon.



Ansitru said:


> You'd think there wouldn't be a shortage, seeing as this is the internet. :v



Whoever told you that is lying to you. People have been getting laid left and right due to the end of the world scare. :V
And...maybe I was too busy making an Army of Zombies to help me with the book load at work. Zombies make the best Shelvers. :V


----------



## Troj (Feb 22, 2013)

This forum's actually more lenient concerning things like necro-ing, in fact.

Multi-posting is just bad netiquette in general, as are things like posting in caps, not using proper punctuation, etc.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> This forum's actually more lenient concerning things like necro-ing, in fact.
> 
> Multi-posting is just bad netiquette in general, as are things like posting in caps, not using proper punctuation, etc.



OF WHAT YOU SPEAK HAVE I NO BEHOLDING

1 first class stamp to speed this message on


----------



## Crystal Wolfsong (Feb 22, 2013)

Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

Corto said:


> I don't think you understand how the new necro rules work, so let me elaborate:
> 
> We got tired of having a thousand bloody threads on the same subject, so modified the necro rules. Previously, if a post hadn't been made in a thread for 3 weeks (I think it was 3 weeks?) it was considered dead and locked when bumped.
> 
> ...



I think that's silly though. 

If a thread is necroed I think it's safe to assume that nobody gives a shit about it, hence why it was buried. I think if someone were to necro something, it'd either be a megathread or one that is a generic-as-hell question (e.g. "y r u in teh furi fandum??"), or it'd have to be something somewhat relevant, where someone makes one fucking excellent post as their bump. 

I think that necroing for the most part is annoying, pointless, and spammy, and most necros that are made are still shut down anyway cos the posts are rarely ever decent, or they're a stupid reply to someone who got permabanned years ago. So being lenient about necros is just as bad as remaking generic threads IMO. As I said, the more accepted necros are the megathreads/Q&A topics.

Now please don't hit me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



By the time you've made 100 posts nobody will remember or care.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Lots of complaints about the way FAF is run lately...



God, someone fails at math.


Anyways OP, you remember in grade school when teachers would tell you things would go on your permanent record? Well they give us a copy as you grow up to everyone. Websites too! So now your warning is in there. 

OP, warnings are a private way to bring up matters as are infractions. No one sees it but you and the staff. When you bring it up, you're making a mountain out of a molehill. Since a warning is just a reminder about things, vs an infraction that has impact on your "longevity" on the site - since accumulations can go to bans. You just let everyone know on something that was to embarrass you less. So bringing it up publicly may not have been the wisest thing to do on your behalf.



Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



Like I said, carrying on like that isn't helping your case. Just go "whoops my bad" let it go and move on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. *I can never show my face in here again. :/*



Saying shit like that is what gets you the negative attention, let alone making a common forum slip-up.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/


change your avatar and no one will remember in two days


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2013)

Only once. On June 14, 2010, I necro'd a thread (I tend to go on a reckless posting spree when I am new to a forum, not really realizing their last poster dates at times), though the fraction said "_Successive Spam/ Thread Derailment"_. How was I spamming or derailing a thread when I made a totally quality on-topic post? I should have been infracted for necro'ing. Unless there is no category for necro'ing or something.


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



people have short memories


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> change your avatar and no one will remember in two days



Besides, a name with "wolf" in it is easily forgettable.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2013)

I started a "staff photo gallery" thread and posted a couple of playgirlesque spreaders to get the ball (lol) rolling. I got infracted for not putting up an NSFW warning...but I also got an urgent friend request from Corto at the same time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Only once. On June 14, 2010, I necro'd a thread (I tend to go on a reckless posting spree when I am new to a forum, not really realizing their last poster dates), though the fraction said "_Successive Spam/ Thread Derailment"_. How was I spamming or derailing a thread when I made a totally quality on-topic post? I should have been infracted for necro'ing. *Unless there is no category for necro'ing or something*.



There you go, answered your own question.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, there are people that actually waste their time reading forum rules, srsly, do you think you will see anything new in there?! all forums on the net have identical rules, in short, it is like: "don't call people fag and don't post porn", follow them and you should be ok anywhere.



Zerig said:


> Truly, this forum has the most corrupt mods.


 Yea, it kind of feels like, no matter what you do, Arshes Nei will always disapprove.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

Rasly said:


> no matter what you do, Arshes Nei will always disapprove.



isn't she magnificent?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There you go, answered your own question.



Ahhh heh, I see. I guess spam would be the closest thing to necro'ing mods can infract for? Can't you guys add necro'ing as a category or something?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yea, it kind of feels like, no matter what you do, Arshes Nei will always disapprove.



Yeah, she has a low tolerance for douchebags.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Ahhh heh, I see. I guess spam would be the closest thing to necro'ing mods can infract for? Can't you guys add necro'ing as a category or something?



I could probably modify the infraction to include necros, but Necros are seen as a form of spam.


----------



## Recel (Feb 22, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Funnily enough, they're mostly made by new members or members who haven't contributed much to the forums, so the complaints are far from valid in most cases.



Define contribution to FAF, please.

I don't think liking or disliking how a forum works can be squeezed in between numbers or facts for that matter. Even if people were slaved to do X thing for the forum, they would say it's a good forum if the feel it's good, same thing on the other side of the spectrum. It's a subjective thing.

And "members who haven't contributed to the forums" read. They read a lot, and they remember. All the little secrets, lies, schemes, all the joy, fun and laughs buried under piles or redundant threads. Which is enough "valid" of an opinion, as "valid" opinions go with such a subjective thing as likes and dislikes.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



Just quit posting inane threads that complain about the stupidest things. Juggling school and chores is nothing to go on the internet to bitch about, nor is a simple "Don't do that" with a finger wagging at your face because you did something wrong. Think before you post, lurk more, get a thicker skin, and you'll do well.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2013)

i hope no one remembers that time i made a stupid thread in 2009

it weighs heavily on my mind


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> i hope no one remembers that time i made a stupid thread in 2009
> 
> it weighs heavily on my mind



I do, freak.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 22, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Yeah, she has a low tolerance for douchebags.


If this is true, then she must realy hate you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Rasly said:


> If this is true, then she must realy hate you.



Some people have a warped perspective of truth, as well as spelling.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been infracted for being a racist prick...and derailment if it means anything.:V


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been here almost 8 months and have never had an infraction. I want a medal :V

Yeah OP, people will forget in a few months/weeks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I've been here almost 8 months and have never had an infraction. I want a medal :V
> 
> Yeah OP, people will forget in a few months/weeks.



I used to be a good boy for the longest time, til I got, psh... 2 infractions and a couple warnings on top of that, maybe? They were all close together.

That said I feel I also dodged a few.

I feel hip and edgy

But I'm well-behaved again now

ish


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But I'm well-behaved again now



since when?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 22, 2013)

Never!

But I've only been here for a short while. xP

I shutter at the thought.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I've only received two infractions from here due to shit posting. I am such a rebel.

Then again, the only place I've been banned from was Chatroullete.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Then again, the only place I've been banned from was Chatroullete.



So....what for?


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> So....what for?



I wanted to be a star ~~~ (Video trolling, apparently its against the rules.)


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2013)

It ain't easy being this gangsta

So ballin' I got 2 pages.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

Zerig said:


> It ain't easy being this gangsta
> 
> So ballin' I got 2 pages.



Look at all those badges of honor.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Look at all those badges of honor.



Thug life, son.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 22, 2013)

Hah, I haven't had an infraction since 07-06-2010. That being said, those go back 5 pages to 2008 and all of them were deserved. (Including the two week ban from Arshes. Though I recall thinking it was funny on my IRC chat, someone mentioning it to her, and she making it two months. Then permanently when I thought that was funny too. Stupidity all around, on my part.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> since when?



I used to be amongst the nicest and most optimistic people on FAF for a time, leaking love, flowers, and bunnies. Then upon reaching the later half of puberty I decided I was miserable and so I became an ass. Mostly to newfags.

Though generally speaking, I'm still nice as I have been to people as most friends/acquaintances would agree. I'm just quicker to be assertive, to jab and jest, be snarky, be blunt, be grumpy, and I don't go around patting people I barely know as often as I did and I'm not as readily accomodating.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> I wanted to be a star ~~~ (Video trolling, apparently its against the rules.)



You flashed your penis, didn't you?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hah, I haven't had an infraction since 07-06-2010. That being said, those go back 5 pages to 2008 and all of them were deserved. (Including the two week ban from Arshes. Though I recall thinking it was funny on my IRC chat, someone mentioning it to her, and she making it two months. Then permanently when I thought that was funny too. Stupidity all around, on my part.)



That's ok. I remember getting banned from the forums here because staff member said I was ban evading. It was because shitty phpboard doesn't remember cookies very well and kept treating you like you were logged out/lost your account. It was back when the staff were mostly inflatable/or 'roos.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



Is this one of those "we disagree with you so therefore we must be assholes" things again? If so, I suppose we aren't really missing much.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



Just change your avatar.


Problem solved.


----------



## Teal (Feb 22, 2013)

There was only one forum I ever got infractions on. I got them for "mini-modding."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> There was only one forum I ever got infractions on. I got them for "mini-modding."



Teal for modship November 2013.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It was back when the staff were mostly inflatable/or 'roos.



Hahahahaha

FETISHAFFINITY


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope. I've never been banned from here before. Another forum (for legitimate reasons), however....


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 22, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I know _exactly _what you're talking about, OP. I've been banned three times in the past two months, and I'm still not sure why.
> 
> And even when my last ban was up, they took their time removing it.
> 
> Truly, this forum has the most corrupt mods.



Both your transphobia related bans were timed, they weren't "removed". The first one, was for 24 hours, the second for 72.  The system handles the timing We had to bribe the forum software to bend how it handles the passage of time because I definitely remember who you are and you've had a very lasting impression on me. 

On topic, I got an angry PM last week and only just got back from internet court, this forum is brutal.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 22, 2013)

I read the first 3 pages.... im bored


----------



## Zerig (Feb 22, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> We had to bribe the forum software to bend how it handles the passage of time because I definitely remember who you are and you've had a very lasting impression on me.



Does that mean I'm a popufur now?


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You flashed your penis, didn't you?



I have never experienced a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

It says I have an infraction for insulting another member at one point, but I don't think it's fair because he tried to cut me for macking on his cupcakes. Bunny cupcakes.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 22, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82762-Unofficial-Newcomer-s-Guide-to-Furaffinity-Forums

There's a guideline there OP. You just don't bother to read :V
#62. Multi-quoting.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



If you're feeling shame OP, it's entirely self-inflicted. 

If YOU hadn't brought up the fact that you received a warning (which isn't even the worst that mods can dish out) then no one would even have known you had gotten one.


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2013)

I did so many dumbass things here that _still_ make me cringe when I think about it. Get up, dust off, start again. This forum is one of second chances (mostly). Don't sweat it.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2013)

Crystal Wolfsong said:


> Welp. I've obviously screwed up. I can never show my face in here again. :/



Internet, man. 90% of the Internet-dwelling population have done or said something spectacularly retarded at some point but really your thread wasn't even stupid, FAF just likes to poke fun at others because... entertainment >.> 

It didn't seem that stupid to me, at least =P I wouldn't let it scare you away...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2013)

Zerig said:


> It ain't easy being this gangsta
> 
> So ballin' I got 2 pages.



I have you beat =P


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I have you beat =P



You two deserve a medal.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I have you beat =P



I have been shamed.

I must commit sudoku.


----------



## Streetcircus (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't been impressed with the mods here, but I think multi-posting is just more of a general rule of etiquette on the internet, so it could have been left up to anyone to inform you that you're making the thread harder to read.

I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I have you beat =P



I feel left out, I don't even have that tab on my profile.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.


Yfw banhammer :V


----------



## Namba (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> Yeah, I haven't been impressed with the mods here, but I think multi-posting is just more of a general rule of etiquette on the internet, so it could have been left up to anyone to inform you that you're making the thread harder to read.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.


Make your own forum, then :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> Yeah, I haven't been impressed with the mods here, but I think multi-posting is just more of a general rule of etiquette on the internet, so it could have been left up to anyone to inform you that you're making the thread harder to read.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.



I'm F5-ing like mad now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe they make hobby horses with dildos because some people enjoy riding theirs hard


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2013)

Whining again circus?


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> Yeah, I haven't been impressed with the mods here, but I think multi-posting is just more of a general rule of etiquette on the internet, so it could have been left up to anyone to inform you that you're making the thread harder to read.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.



I'm sorry we don't appreciate your intelligent gaybashing ways here more. :v


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.



Are we thinking of the same SoFurry?

Because I've heard some wild things in my time on the internet, but that is one of the craziest things I've ever read.


----------



## Azure (Feb 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I have you beat =P


amateur, i have 8 pages, though i never got the blessing of 1000 points x3

banned 5 times and counting


----------



## chagen (Feb 23, 2013)

getting told calm down on the other site i use on a comment i made " what Roger Ebert said is like saying all rock and metal is noise" because a mod claimed that the thread we were posting in was a complaint thread.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> Yeah, I haven't been impressed with the mods here, but I think multi-posting is just more of a general rule of etiquette on the internet, so it could have been left up to anyone to inform you that you're making the thread harder to read.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen three or four mods post here, and even though I hate SoFurry, I believe the mods there are more intelligent. That's saying something.


That's okay, no one is impressed with your passive-aggressive backhanded insults either.


----------



## Streetcircus (Feb 23, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I'm sorry we don't appreciate your intelligent gaybashing ways here more. :v



When you describe any opposition as "bashing", it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry. Offering an alternate viewpoint to your own does not mean I'm swinging a bloody axe at anything I don't like.

I'm also not talking about leniency. The SoFurry mods are quick to dole out warnings and bans for anything contrary to mass opinion, but they seem to actually be more logically-inclined despite this. I mean, a lot of what I have read from the mods here have me scratching my head. It's not their moderating, but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.



As much as I dislike bronies, that mod has never done anything to make me think they can't do their job.

That's stereotyping.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> When you describe any opposition as "bashing", it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry. Offering an alternate viewpoint to your own does not mean I'm swinging a bloody axe at anything I don't like.
> 
> I'm also not talking about leniency. The SoFurry mods are quick to dole out warnings and bans for anything contrary to mass opinion, but they seem to actually be more logically-inclined despite this. I mean, a lot of what I have read from the mods here have me scratching my head. It's not their moderating, but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.


Would having SoFurry's mods here mean you'd also be permabanned from our forums?
Hmm, yeah, I can see the appeal.


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> When you describe any opposition as "bashing", it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry. Offering an alternate viewpoint to your own does not mean I'm swinging a bloody axe at anything I don't like.
> 
> I'm also not talking about leniency. The SoFurry mods are quick to dole out warnings and bans for anything contrary to mass opinion, but they seem to actually be more logically-inclined despite this. I mean, a lot of what I have read from the mods here have me scratching my head. It's not their moderating, but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.



I think we've went over this in detail in your previous thread, but *tl;dr*: your opinion is, in fact, thinly veiled bashing under the guise of pseudo-intellectual babble. 
Can't you just go back to Sofurry and get banned again?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.



and who put foxes and otters on staff? they'll just spend all their time yiffing! and otherkin? well they're just insane!

help us, streetcircus! gift us with your invaluable wisdom!


----------



## Zerig (Feb 23, 2013)

Can I be a mod, guys? Please?

I'll be good.

Trust me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> When you describe any opposition as "bashing", it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry. Offering an alternate viewpoint to your own does not mean I'm swinging a bloody axe at anything I don't like.
> 
> I'm also not talking about leniency. The SoFurry mods are quick to dole out warnings and bans for anything contrary to mass opinion, but they seem to actually be more logically-inclined despite this. I mean, a lot of what I have read from the mods here have me scratching my head. It's not their moderating, but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.



This is you @ 1:29 (though the thumbnail to this video ironically says enough as well)
[yt]5inmjEuuUs0[/yt]


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 23, 2013)

Zerig said:


> As much as I dislike bronies, that mod has never done anything to make me think they can't do their job.
> 
> That's stereotyping.




StreetCircus stereotyping? Well there's a fucking surprise!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 24, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> When you describe any opposition as "bashing"



As opposed to describing any opposition as 'defending'?


----------



## Namba (Feb 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> amateur, i have 8 pages, though i never got the blessing of 1000 points x3
> 
> banned 5 times and counting



Permabanned once. Then came back. Nice.


----------



## Corto (Feb 24, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> When you describe any opposition as "bashing", it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry. Offering an alternate viewpoint to your own does not mean I'm swinging a bloody axe at anything I don't like.
> 
> I'm also not talking about leniency. The SoFurry mods are quick to dole out warnings and bans for anything contrary to mass opinion, but they seem to actually be more logically-inclined despite this. I mean, a lot of what I have read from the mods here have me scratching my head. It's not their moderating, but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.



You are totally right, and we older staff members have planned to implement a thorough background check regarding the cartoons that aspiring staff members watch/current staff members start watching.

Thanks for the valuable input!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> [...] it makes you look like an over-sympathetic, typical furry


_That's_ what a typical furry is like? Dammit I've been spending too much time on FAF



Streetcircus said:


> [...] but just their general sensibility. For example, one of the mods is a brony. Who thought assigning a brony to keep the forums drama-free was a good idea? That's like hiring a Mexican cartel to enforce border security.


I fail to see how that is even relevant... has that mod done anything to lose your support or are you looking for something to strengthen your argument??


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 24, 2013)

Corto said:


> You are totally right, and we older staff members have planned to implement a thorough background check regarding the cartoons that aspiring staff members watch/current staff members start watching.
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input!



Holy shit I lol'd.


----------

